# Remember



## bill (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

You da man Bill, thanks for your service. Pulled mine with the USAF high in the sky '68-72.

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I will never forget the sacrifices our troops have made.
Thank you for your service, Bill. God bless you.


----------

